# Similar App to Tivo is Reelgood



## yaggermr (May 11, 2020)

I found Reelgood app this can be installed on Fire stick, Tivo Stream 4k, Apple TV, Roku and most Android TV devices. The experience is really good you can link the data with trackt.* Here's a link if you want to check it out Reelgood.*


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

Seems very similar to JustWatch which I also was comparing:

Comparison to JustWatch

It will be interesting to see how these various services stack up in terms of content providers, searching/organization, feature sets on various platforms, etc.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

Reelgood seems to be better in terms of its AndroidTV implementation. I also especially like the list tracking by seen/to see and individual episodes of shows. You can easily click to watch the content.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

yaggermr said:


> I found Reelgood app this can be installed on Fire stick, Tivo Stream 4k, Apple TV, Roku and most Android TV devices. The experience is really good you can link the data with trackt.* Here's a link if you want to check it out Reelgood.*


Wow! That is a big list of apps they support. Around 70. TiVo doesn't come anywhere close to that amount. I will need to try it out on my Shield TVs.

EDIT: I guess not. It says it's not compatible with my Shield TVs. 
Or my 2015 Sony Android UHD TV.

But it shows that it's compatible with my cell phone and my five tablets. But I rarely watch streaming shows on those devices.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Wow! That is a big list of apps they support. Around 70. TiVo doesn't come anywhere close to that amount. I will need to try it out on my Shield TVs.
> 
> EDIT: I guess not. It says it's not compatible with my Shield TVs.
> Or my 2015 Sony Android UHD TV.
> ...


There is an Android TV version that is labelled as (Unreleased)/(Early Access) -- I was able to install it on the TiVo Stream 4k by just going to the Play Store on the Device and searching for it. You can also get to it from the web play store at: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.reelgood.android


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Great find. Yes this is much better than the TiVo aggregation and better than JustWatch. I especially like how easy it is when first setting up what to track how easy it is to mark to the point you've watched already. I have it up and running on my Stream4K and it found every single show and/or movie I searched for in 3 different streaming services, and had all seasons and episodes listed.

Now we just need a hack such that pressing TiVo button on the remote launches this application instead of TiVo.


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

jimpmc said:


> You can also get to it from the web play store at: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.reelgood.android


I went to check it out and I remembered the ability to push from the Play store to android devices. It's now installed at home, ready to play with when I get home.



jimpmc said:


> I also especially like the list tracking by seen/to see and individual episodes of shows. You can easily click to watch the content.


Is it like UE3? I hope so. If so, my next app is the remapper to put it on the TiVo button.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Great find. Yes this is much better than the TiVo aggregation and better than JustWatch. I especially like how easy it is when first setting up what to track how easy it is to mark to the point you've watched already. I have it up and running on my Stream4K and it found every single show and/or movie I searched for in 3 different streaming services, and had all seasons and episodes listed.
> 
> Now we just need a hack such that pressing TiVo button on the remote launches this application instead of TiVo.


I mapped my remote TiVo button to launch Reelgood instead. Very easy to do with "Button Mapper". The only slight difficulty is when you click on the TiVo button to add it as a button to re-map it will open the TiVo app. But just return to Button Mapper and then you can proceed to finish the button re-map.
(I initially tried to remap "Netflix" button but that was not an option unfortunately)


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I mapped my remote TiVo button to launch Reelgood instead. Very easy to do with "Button Mapper". The only slight difficulty is when you click on the TiVo button to add it as a button to re-map it will open the TiVo app. But just return to Button Mapper and then you can proceed to finish the button re-map.
> (I initially tried to remap "Netflix" button but that was not an option unfortunately)


Great tip. Works great. I set mine to single tap =Tivo, double tap = Realgood.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 11, 2002)

Yes, the remap idea is great idea to try out other apps.

When my cable promo lapses next month, I will likely switch to Youtube TV. I'll map Reelgood to the Tivo button, and Youtube TV to the Live TV button. I'm hoping that Tivo gets their act together to give us a truly integrated solution, but we'll have to wait to see...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ReelGood is real nice. I've been using it a few weeks on my iPad to keep track of what I'm streaming and it all synched up to the AndroidTV app nicely.

It found all 3 shows that the TiVo Stream couldn't find when I set it up.
Upload on Amazon - Tivo finds it but no way to add it
I Know This Much is True on HBO - TiVo didn't find it the other day but does now
Disney Gallery (Mandalorian Documentary on Disney+) - TiVo couldn't find it the other day

Plus, ReelGood opens Amazon to the show page, not just the Amazon main screen like TiVo does.

And ReelGood integrates with CBS All Access.

If ReelGood can do all this, why can't TiVo?


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I installed Reelgood today based on posts here. Great potential. I especially liked how I could pull in my trakt.tv account history so I didn’t need to re-enter what I’m watching into the Reelgood app directly.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I tried Reelgood last night on a Stream 4K and Shield TV. I like what I've seen so far. I'll continue using it with the Shield TV. And it's nice that it will sync between all my devices.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> I tried Reelgood last night on a Stream 4K and Shield TV. I like what I've seen so far. I'll continue using it with the Shield TV. And it's nice that it will sync between all my devices.


Is Sling TV integrated and can you record live TV?


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

shwru980r said:


> Is Sling TV integrated and can you record live TV?


No, it's focus is on content discovery across many streaming services and maintaining tracked watchlists of shows/movies. For those of us who don't use Sling, it's got more content than TiVo's Stream app.


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 11, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> And ReelGood integrates with CBS All Access.
> 
> If ReelGood can do all this, why can't TiVo?


I'm sure Tivo would love to integrate with everyone. Hopefully, they are negotiating access to additional apps every day. Then they have to do the development and testing to integrate with each provider.

ReelGood is a fairly new startup (first funding 5 years ago) focused solely on streaming aggregation. It looks like they just secured a $6.75 million round of funding in December. They probably don't have the same expectations for profitability as Tivo (yet). Tivo is an old company that has been through multiple acquisitions, so they probably have quite a number of internal political obstacles that slow down development...


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Tested out RealGood on the Web and on the TiVo Stream 4K. Some notes:


On the Web I can sort My List many different ways, including alphabetically. Plus, it has three different views (flat list, boxes, and card boxes), filtering, and all sorts of good stuff. On the Android App, it appears to be in order of most recently added or what it calls default, is only boxes, and puts the "already watched" at the end of the list instead of in its own area.


Launching from the Web into any app (Netflix, Hulu, Disney+, TVE applications) seemed to have no real hangups. However, doing the same on the Android App was hit or miss. The main guys like Netflix, Hulu, and Disney+ worked well. When I tried TBS, it opened the app but just spun. When I tried Tubi, it said "Oooops, something went wrong". Other apps said I had to do it manually. It also showed things that were available for apps that are not available for Android TV (IE, Adult Swim) and the screen even said, "This app is not available for this device, you'll have to find some other way." I can't tell if I'm annoyed seeing something I can't watch or appreciate still having the single list.


I set my option to filter out things that were not in my checked services. This worked better on Android TV where it actually did while the web kept showing me everything, even things that were only available for purchase.


Checkboxing off watch stuff works fine for its purpose. I wish it would hide the checked ones, but this is decent workaround for the time being and something the Stream App needs ASAP. However, on the Android App the check boxes are tiny and only show up when you highlight an episode. It needs to be much more prominent to be useful.


I have only done a smallish sample, but so far the metadata search success rate is around 70%. So better than TiVo/Rovi and TiVo/Google, but not as good as it could be. It's build on TMDB (same as JustWatch), yet there are noticeable gaps. Also, that is just being able to bookmark a show. Within a show, I have seen sporadic metadata as well. For instance, a show might just have a few random episodes from a season. Or season labeling will be wonky where one will S02 as normal, but another will be S2014 where the year stands in for season--both happening within the same show.

So overall, it's a real tossup. In one corner it will be much easier to set up RealGood because I can copy and paste title names into the search in the web and it will all transfer over. It is integrated with more apps, but a lot of them don't work (it is just pretending). The metadata has some questionable issues, more than I would expect from something built on TMDB.

On the other hand, it is much further along than the Stream app. But, if the Stream App finishes its integration into Disney+ (coming soon) and adds check boxes to watched episodes/movies, I think it will be more useful to me and meet my main needs. Plus I wouldn't need to do any button remapping and it works fine with the remote setup.

Overall, I think I'll continue setting it up and see how it comes along. I still have yet to set up the "My List" on the Stream beyond a testing programming because... yeah... typing on a remote a TV...

Realgood > JustWatch > TiVo Stream App


----------

